# Instant ocean salt vs. reef salt



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

I ended up setting up a 38 gallon aquarium it has been running for about a week now with instant ocean salt. I planned on making the tank a reef aquarium in the long run but I was wondering if the instant ocean salt will still work with a reef aquarium. I didn't realize I got the wrong kind till I had already opened up the first package in the first box or I would take it back. I bought it at the big ALS sale. Let me know what you guys think. 
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

IO regular salt is fine for a reef tank. I used it for over a year. I did however find I got better results when I also added a reef mineral supplement, such as Kent Marine essential reef nutrients.


----------



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

50seven said:


> IO regular salt is fine for a reef tank. I used it for over a year. I did however find I got better results when I also added a reef mineral supplement, such as Kent Marine essential reef nutrients.


Okay so could i use kalkwasser? On my top up ?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No experience with kalk, but I think it only replenishes calcium and magnesium...


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Reef salt*

I have always used Instant ocean salt mix. At first i had only FWLR and as everyone i also ened up adding more and more corals (mostly zoas and SPS). I was tempted to switch to Instant ocean reef salt when i saw the deal @ big al on boxingday sale. I have not used it yet but i hope it will work better.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30133

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

